# Ayuda para eliminar ruido al conectar radio onda corta y PC



## pepote (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola:

Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una solución para conectar la "line out" de mi radio de onda corta a la entrada de micrófono del ordenador portatil y que no provoque ruido en la radio, lo que pretendo es poder recibir en PSK31 pero el ruido de la interferencia hace imposible que el software pueda descodificar la señal.

He probado: cable coaxial de buena calidad; arrollar el cable en un toroide de ferrita, poner el PC y la radio a tierra, intercalar en serie en el cable una resistencia y un condensador... a pesar de todo el rudio sigue,,,, no he probado intercalando un transformado de audio de 500 ohmios porque no lo tengo, pero visto lo visto...

Agradecería si alguien tiene un remedio para esto y que no fuera complicado en cuanto a buscar algún posible  material,

Muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola una de las acciones que deberias realizar es alejar el receptor de la PC, y adoptar neecsariamente los procedimientos de conexion que realizaste, para conectarla a la PC, los circuitos  de la computadora generan ciertas señales, que interfieren en la recepcion de AM, saludos


----------



## pepote (Ago 8, 2011)

Gracias Moises, sí también he probado alejando el receptor (el cable es algo más de un metro) pero sigue el ruido, bueno, seguiremos intentandolo, muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 8, 2011)

He intentado lo mismo... (por lo menos yo) y el ruido que genera el PC es insoportable, no se puede recibir con normalidad las emisoras, menos aun señales debiles como PSK31, Pactor, Stanag 4285, etc. Yo creo que   el receptor debe tener una (muy) buena antena para que además pueda recibir bien las estaciones debiles, sin importar la interferencia que haya, además de una buena conexion a tierra.


----------



## pepote (Ago 8, 2011)

mumish13, esto es un problema para muchos radioaficionados y radioescuchas, 

he visto que venden canceladores de ruido (algo caros) asi como tambien hay algunos esquemas por la red pero claro tampoco veo una garantia de que me funcionen una vez hechos

pero ¡¡¡he encontrado una solucion!!!, no es muy "etico" pero funciona, es la siguiente:

retira tu receptor lo suficiente para que no meta ruido al lado del ordenador, por ejemplo, yo donde mejor recibo psk31 es en 14070 khz (banda de 20 metros), ahora te coges un microfono de PC Y conectas el jack a la entrada de micro, la capsula del microfono la acercas al altavoz del receptor y no pongas el volumen muy alto (en este punto tendrás que jugar más o menos volumen), ahora abre tu programa de psk, yo uso uno muy sencillo orientado solo para recibir que se llama RX-PSK31 (no obstante hay muchos en la red) y ya está, ¡¡descodifica las señales!! hace un rato estaba escuchando (leyendo) estaciones de alemania,

suerte


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2011)

pepote dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una solución para conectar la "line out" de mi radio de onda corta a la entrada de micrófono del ordenador portatil y que no provoque ruido en la radio, lo que pretendo es poder recibir en PSK31 pero el ruido de la interferencia hace imposible que el software pueda descodificar la señal.
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, bueno hay un detalle a tener en cuenta.
Por lo gral. la señal presente en una salida tipo LINE OUT tiene un nivel considerablemente "alto" como para ingresarlo a una entrada de MIC.
En tal caso deberias atenuar la señal de entrada, con un par de resistencias simplemente, y no olvidar blindar todo el sistema.-


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 8, 2011)

Una consejo: Aunque alargueis la distancia entre la radio yel PC, el mismo cable de audio transporta las radicaciones que genera el PC a modo de "antena". Por tanto, solo podremos minimizarlo un poco .

Saludos.


----------



## pepote (Ago 9, 2011)

*Gudino Roberto:*
Gracias por el consejo de intercalar la resistencia para atenuar y no sature la entrada

*Andrxx*
Así es, el problema de las interferencias es dificil de quitar al 100%, al men6S retirando el 
receptor del PC disminuye algo

gracias y saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola pepote como estas te comento que he mi lugar de trabajo tengo mi estación de radio, junto a la radio esta la compu, imagino que tienes tus equipo conectado a tierra, yo para solucionar el tema opte por conectar una jabalina i de ahi llebar un cable de unos 4 mm de diámetro después corte varios chicotes de cable de diámetro 1,5 mm y lo fui conectando a cada uno al cable de 4 mm y pude observar como disminuyo el ruido notablemente.


----------

